
Ask HN: Reposting dilemma in Hacker News - sushobhan
What if my post does not get any attention at all, can I repost it? Rule says-<p>&quot;If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok.
Please don&#x27;t delete and repost the same story, though. Accounts that do that eventually lose submission privileges.&quot;<p>The guideline is from story&#x2F;news repetition perspective but it says nothing about the person who posts. So I&#x27;m not clear if I can repost my own post.
Coming to the reason from where I got this requirement (pretty serious for me), We recently revamp our product site, I&#x27;m sure it&#x27;s better than it&#x27;s ancestor but skeptical if it meets standard UI&#x2F;UX guidelines. Our sales figure, after launching the new site, does not see significant change either, which further provoked me to get some suggestions from other people. Yesterday I post a &quot;Show HN:&quot; requesting our community to provide their valuable feedback. Honestly speaking, I was expecting at least 5-6 suggestions but to my surprise, none came. It got only one comment and no evaluation. I know almost 90% of stories does not get engagement at all due to various reasons. But for us, it&#x27;s not just a story, our survival depends on this product. So am I allowed to repost it again? If so, is there any mandatory time gap?
N.B. - I intentionally exclude the post link as that might be seen as promotion as well.
======
gus_massa
It's not very clear, but my advice is to wait a few days.

I agree with the comment in the previous submission. The site has too many
things. It's not very clear what are you selling.

Do you know one of your (potential) clients? Sit one of them in front of a
computer and watch him/her navigate the site while you are mute and have your
hands tied behind your back. What are they interested in? What do they want to
find? Can you reduce our offer to one product and add a link to "many more
fantastic products here!!!"?

~~~
sushobhan
Hi, thanks for the suggestions. I like your idea to show very few on home page
and providing a link to browse all other. Though these are all add-ons(paid),
our base product WC Marketplace is a totally free WordPress plugin. We believe
if we can increase user base of our base plugin then automatically sale of our
paid addons increase. That's why most of the CTA redirects to WordPress site
to promote downloading our plugin.

------
Jaruzel
Personally, I'd wait a few days, and then try a repost at a different time of
day. HN regulars are pretty much global, and different crowds are reading at
different times. I find posting during quiet periods results in slightly more
interaction. Also include a specific 'call to arms' such as 'if you could
improve X how would you?'

~~~
sushobhan
Thanks for commenting, would you mind explaining 'if you could improve X how
would you?' this part a bit more. I didn't get it. Sorry for this additional
trouble.

